# Need to tint white bread pink



## mimi08 (Jul 10, 2007)

Need to make sandwiches for a party and the bread needs to be pink.   Any ideas?


----------



## baking fool (Jul 10, 2007)

food colouring?


----------



## mimi08 (Jul 10, 2007)

Do you suggest using food coloring in the water? I assume I could use my bread machine to make the bread?


----------



## Katie H (Jul 10, 2007)

I would do a trial run of the bread.  You'll find out how much food coloring you will need to tint the bread the color you want.  And, yes, you could use your bread machine.

I use my bread machine all the time to do the kneading and first rise of many of my breads.


----------

